# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Mình có máy Nokia 6600 bị hiện tượng lạ.

## bebannha

cái điện thoại nokia 6600 của mình nó có hiện tượng tự động gửi tin nhắn đa phương tiện khi có tin nhắn đến làm. làm mọi người cứ nhận tin nhắn phán nàn suốt. mình xóa cìa đặt gprs thì vẫn gửi mà không gửi đi được nữa nhưng khi này máy lại báo lỗi rất phiền. mình chạy lại phần mềm cào cài đặt tin nhắn cài các kiều vẫn ko dc. ai biết cách sửa lỗi giúp mình với. thanks

----------


## tranankhanh1991

điện thoại của bạn bị ma nhập roài hahaa....[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------

